# purple testicles??



## charlieann

hey, ive notice today that my lads right testicle is a purple colour as though it's bruised.
he doesnt seem to bothered about it and isnt crying any more than usual so im assuming its not causing him pain.
ive tried googling but couldnt find anything on it. we have MW appointment tomorrow so i will raise it with her, but was wondering if anyone on here could shed some light on what it is/ why its purple?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

You are doing the right thing just getting it checked out tomorrow with MW, I have not heard of anything or had anything like it with my boys but it could be just a natural discolouration in the skin, try not to worry about it, set your mind at rest tomorrow by asking your MW!

Take care

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Is it possible he is cold?


----------



## charlieann

MW seemed to think it was fine.
she suggested could be change in/darker colouring as his fathers of arab descent. didnt even think about that, doh!


----------



## daisyday

Jake was like this when he was first born. Their little bits and bobs are all swollen and dark for the first month or so and they do look like they have been stomped on. lol

It does go down after a while and they lighten up. My OH is also dark skinned so they were very dark when he was born.


----------

